# Craig Tara Ayrshire



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone been to Craig Tara & what do they think of the m/h side of the complex, we stayed for one night in September and was not impressed with it. I notice it is advertised in the Escape 2008 that came with this months edition of MMM. We are thinking of going back in April with the grandchildren but only if the site has had an upgrade.


----------

